# after windows xp loading screen computer restarts!!



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

*after windows xp loading screen computer restarts!![BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH]*

hi guys,
well i have a problem on my old pc which i just realised today, thank god my current pc is working fine, and i am able to make this post, but my old pc is dead i believe, so please help me..
*THE PROBLEM*:
ok i swicth it on, my pc gives a screen which says 
*SAFE MODE* <-- doesnt work
*SAFE MODE WITH COMMAND PROMPT* <-- dont work either
*SAFE MODE WITH NETWORKING* <-- doesnt work aswell
*
LAST GOOD CONFIGURATION THAT WORKED* <-- hello that does even do the trick

*LOAD WINDOWX XP *<-- I TRIED THE REST AND IVE TRIED THIS OPTION SEVERAL TIMES, BUT CANNOT GET PAST THE LOADING SCREEN

30 SECONDS TO MAKE CHOICE

it loads the windowx xp screen and the blue thing scrolling showing that windows xp is loading (basically the windows xp loading screen)
as soon as that goes away, a dark blue scree comes up for 1 milisecond(so im unable to read what it says) and then my computer just suddenly restarts.
it keeps doing this loop.
i tried, putting a xp installation cd in but i cant seem to boot from it.

PLEASE ADVISE, THANKS


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

This is what we refer to as the blue screen of death unfortuinately that usually means something bad. First off try booting to the xp cd and doing repair and when you log into the windows it asks for usually number one iwth a blank admin password at the command prompt type chkdsk /r and run that until it says no errors and then try to boot again. If that doesnt work let me know and we can try other things.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

that doesnt work cause i cant even get to windows, i tried going into bios, and booting from floppy disk using a recovery disk aswell, 
then i restarted, and it does seem to try and load something from the floppy disk
but then it takes me back to the screen which says SAFE MODE etc..


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

This sort of happened to me, It was stuck on a loop, booting to that screen, and then when I select any option, it re-boots.

I did the following:

Repair install, didnt work.

Resetting CMOS, didnt work.

Switched off the computer and unplugged everything, including power, and left it for about a day. Then I booted up and it worked, well, it let me into safe mode, where I ran some diagnostics software and registry fixers. It ran pretty slow and gradually got worse and worse, so I formatted the thing and now I have no problems.

Sorry I cant be more use.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

i tried that buddy, but it wont let me into SAFE MODE
u know when u hti safe mode and all this jibberish matrix codding comes up showing all the files its loading for safe mode,
well in the middle of that it says cannot load a file(cant remember the name) and then it just restarts.  please help, im dying - well my pc is - and its killing me too


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Can you catch what the filename is?

From the sounds of it, a repair install should work, but I understand your having difficulty with that...

What happeneds when you try a repair install?


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

well it tries to load something from this path
WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\BTHIDMGR.SYS

i dont know what that is, but after that line, the pc restarts, strangely this time, after it restarted it booted from the CD-ROM correctly, and i managed to do what Codeman0013 said, so i got into recovery console and in the console command prompt i typed chkdsk /r 
so its running that just now, but i will post back in 10 minutes with the results
stay tuned


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

This kinda sounds like you have some hardware that is possibly failing as well becuase i have never had an issue booting into the cd and doing the chkdsk/r we will see soon enough.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

hi its stopped at 31% and its saying there has been on or more unrecoverable errors,
and now its saying
C:/WINDOWS
what do i do next?


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Mmmm, does it give any info on the errors?

Try running it again and seeing if it gets stuck on the same place.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Uh oh generally that means either your windows and or hdd are dying check it out and see what happens...


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

its not saying anything really, it just says the file allocation and hard disk capacity and stuff.
well my brother was trying to move the pc from one room to another a few days ago.
that fool must have reckked the hard disk.
im trying to do a repair install and il try a fresh install of windows if the repair does not work. fingers crossed. i will post back as soon as i have made progress.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

guys i tried doing a repair, and a fresh install but no luck
after the setup checks the disk, it says the disk is curropt and setup cannot cuntinue.
press F3 to quit and it just restarts.
is there any other solution to this problem, other than buying a new hard disk. please help ;(


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeh, your gonna need to get a new hard disk.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

damn, even if i format the whole disk(which i dont know how to do)
will it not work.
what happens if i get a temporary storage location like a usb device, and install windows on that, so i can load windows poperly and get access to the main hard disk?
any other ideas. i really dont want to go shopping for a new hard disk. this is just bad timing...


----------



## ilie (Oct 16, 2004)

take your hdd out and go put it in another computer(if u don't have one available ask your friend to let u use his comp) so u can make a backup of your Documents and Settings folder using the default Backup service in windows(Start-->All Programs-->Accessories-->System Tools), after that reinstall your windows and restore the backup u made.
hope this helps

P.S. btw i had the same problem cpl of weeks ago and i migrated the docs and settings from WinXpHome to a WinXpPro installation, and it worked just fine


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

sorry i dont completly follow.
if i place the hard disk into another computer wont it give me the same message , as the windows xp is stored on the hard disk isnt it.
so its just going to say its curropt no matter what computer i put it in? am i right?


----------



## ilie (Oct 16, 2004)

umm, my bad, i didnt say but u need to atach your hdd as a slave drive to that computer, and u boot the the comp from its original hdd which would be the master, when u use the backuptool it will ask u the location of the folders u wanna back up and u navigate to the documents and setting from the faulty hdd


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

i get you now, thanks.
i will try that tommorow, thanks for the suggestions.
please keep this topic open, and i will report back when ive done that.


----------



## andy4876 (May 30, 2007)

Another possibility if that method doesn't work is using an Operating System that boots directly from CD and doesn't require a HD at all (Knoppix is one, am I allowed to advertise? First post here  ).

From this you could access the files located on your HD and back them up to USB/CD etc.

Hope this helps.

Good luck,

Andy.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

hey,
well i managed to get thye hard disk from the old pc, and transfer it into my new one as illie told me to do.
and i got some strange result.
when i switched on my pc(booting from my normal hdd with working windows), it loaded the xp loading screen then crashed and displayed a black balnk screen.
so i restarted and tried again, this time i wiated 10 minutes and windows loaded.
i logged in, but everything is soo slow.
its like if my pc is missing RAM.
and i just don't know what to do.
i finally managed to pen my computer and weirdly, i clicked on the corrupt hard disk, and after 1 minute i got an error saying
"F:\ is not accessable
The Semaphore timeout period expired"
what the hell


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

ok i managed to fix that problem(caused because i had pluged the curropt hard disk into a PCI controller card, which was slowing it down, and causing clashes)
but now the corrupt hard disk isnt showing up on my computer
although the computer is back to its normal speed?


----------



## ilie (Oct 16, 2004)

```
Introduction
When more than one hard drive is installed on a computer system, each drive competes for control of the computer. To allow both drives to work in harmony on the same computer system, the controlling (or startup) drive is designated the master drive and the other drive is designated the slave drive. You can change this designation. The following procedure applies to any PC-compatible computer.
Instructions
Difficulty: Moderately challenging
Steps
1
Step One
Decide which hard drive will be the startup (master) drive. If this drive was the startup drive previously, or if it's a new hard drive, then the master drive designation will already be set.
2
Step Two
To change the designation of a new drive to be a slave drive, skip to step 4.
3
Step Three
To change the designation of an existing drive to be a slave drive: Turn off the computer, unplug the power cord, remove the drive from its drive bay, and disconnect the drive from its power cord and ribbon cable.
4
Step Four
Check the hard drive documentation or the label on the drive itself for master/slave jumper settings.
5
Step Five
Find the jumpers on the circuit board of the drive. Jumpers are plastic plugs with metal sleeves that form a circuit between a pair of pins. Jumper locations are labeled on the board with a J followed by a number (such as J20).
6
Step Six
Use tweezers or very small pliers to remove or reposition the jumpers to the configuration shown in the documentation or on the disk label.
7
Step Seven
Install (or reinstall) the hard drive in the computer. (See "How to Install a Second Hard Drive.")
Tips & Warnings

    * Jumpers are very small and easy to lose. Hold your hand over the jumper while removing it to keep it from jumping too far.
    * Store jumpers in a small plastic bag for future use.
    * Always disconnect the power cable from the computer before handling the drive to prevent electrical shock.
    * Always ground yourself and your tools by touching a safe metal surface (such as the computer cover or frame) before handling the hard drive to prevent damage to the electrical components.
    * Avoid touching the pins with the tweezers or pliers to keep from bending the pins.
```
and another page which has pictures 

```
http://www.helpwithpcs.com/upgrading/install-hard-drive.htm
```


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,
thanks i managed to fix the hard disk problem, it was something to do with my power supply.
i think ive got too many molex connections in use.
i unplugged 2 fans, and put a direct lead into the hard disk, and it is working fine now.

well so faar, if tried chkdisk /r <-- that failed

i tried using a program called HDD regenerator <-- left it on for 8 hours and it was still at 4% so i gave up, it found 560 bad sectors in that 4% and only managed to fix around 154 of them 

i have also tried using disk defragmentor, but its giving errors when defgramenting, saying "its taking to long, so try saving the file somewhere else?"


so ive decided im going to back my drive up, and format it then, put the data back.. but my only worry is, i will lose all the program file shortcuts, and thats going to be a nightmare putting back.


im also unsure how to back up the drive? and then i noticed something. could this problem have any thing to do with the Master Boot Record (MBR) and is there any chance i can repair that.
because strangely, everytime i scan my hard disk, it takes hours scanning the first part eg 2% to 8% of the drive, and after that it scans it fine.
so if the Master Boot Record is stored at the start of the partition in Sector 0.(i have been doing research)... is there any chance i can fix the errors in this section of the disk, and recover the disk back to normal, instead of backing it all up, then formatting it, and restoring everything...

anyone please help.
thanks in advance


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

560 bad sectors is WAY to many. More than likely the HD is dead. The "final word" on this is the diagnostic utility for that particular HD's manufacturer, downloadable from their support section of their web-site.

Maxtor & Seagate is "SeaTools". Western Digitial has their own. They all do.

Use the Disk Utility program and it will tell you if it's dead or not. Check the drives model & serial on-line, it may still be under warranty.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

i downloaded SeaTools, it finds the drive, but when i click on any test, it comes up with an erro message thing, something unexpected happened.
i believe it cant get the disk to respond, or get access into it. but i can. then the program just closes. 

the files are all there, is there no way i can reccover them.
the only thing i can do to this drive now is format it, but i dont want to lose all the files? is there any good program for the job.

ps: i tried to copy and paste files, but the corrupt drive stops responding and crashes.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Please post the exact text of the error message.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=seatools+something+unexpected+happened

I assume your "copy & paste" comment applies to when you have the bad drive installed as slave ?

If so, you should limit the use of this drive. There is the "freezer trick", which is putting the HD in a plastic bag and leaving it in the freezer overnight, and then immediatly installing it to get all the data off before it warms up & dies for good.

But the more you use a failing drive, the shorter it's life expectancy becomes. Get the critical data off the drive first as fast as possible before continuing to troubleshoot.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

thats the problem, i think im too late for that now 
all the critical stuff i need is in my documents..
but when i try to copy and paste that stuff into a backup folder in the new drive
it says
"cannot copy file: cannot read from the source file or disk"
i think the sector with all the my docuuments has been badly corrupt and is getting worse.
sometimes i even hear like a ticking noise, coming from the disk, as if one of the needle's(the reader/lens) is digging a big hole into the disk's surface, either that or its stuck inside, and it cant come out?

it strange because if i go to my documents, i can open the files there, but
say im using a brogram and it says browse, and if i try to explore the disk that way, it doesnt let me?


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

wait i did it.
i managed to backup around 98% of the files in 'My documents' using copy and paste.
so now that ive copied most of 'my documents', im planning on formatting the corrupt disk.
is there any best way to go around this, or should i use windows basic format tool to format the drive?
and i was wondering, after i format it, would the disk be use-able again, or is that it dead now.
well its repsonding better than before, so i think it stands a chance now?
please help and tell me the best way to format and restore the drive.
thanks


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Well for one I was pretty clear about limiting the use of the drive, two the freezer trick might have helped recover ALL the data, three it might have been nice to know about the "click of death" sounds as I would have been a little more strident in tone and 4 yes I think it's too late the drive is dead.

The only thing to do now is find out if it is still under warranty or not.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Linux would work just as well.


----------



## terrsmith (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm having the same problem except when i go into safe mode it loads up then goes the the log in but it wont accept the password. and advice


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

@terrsmith - Start your own thread its not nice hijacking someone elses, ty.


----------



## jalafian (Sep 1, 2010)

ilie said:


> take your hdd out and go put it in another computer(if u don't have one available ask your friend to let u use his comp) so u can make a backup of your Documents and Settings folder using the default Backup service in windows(Start-->All Programs-->Accessories-->System Tools), after that reinstall your windows and restore the backup u made.
> hope this helps
> 
> P.S. btw i had the same problem cpl of weeks ago and i migrated the docs and settings from WinXpHome to a WinXpPro installation, and it worked just fine


how did you do that. I have the exact same issue as stifler. I have xp professional as my main OS although I have a multiboot system and I can't repair my xp professional because I don't have the xp pro install disk. I have the Xp home disk but whenever i try to do a repair it only finds the xp home install partition.


----------

